# SportLegs... Does someone can tell me about it?



## trucco (Feb 16, 2012)

Their maker claims they reduce the "burn" of riding too hard too long. I'm having this leg "burn" issue and wonder if someone can tell if it really works?


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)

I've been using them for the past year and they absolutely work. Your legs will still "burn" during a ride but not nearly as bad as if you didn't take them. I am noticeably faster when I take sportlegs compared to when I don't. More importantly, my muscles do not ache AT ALL the next day. This makes riding back to back days so much easier.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

It works. I used it a lot when I was new to the sport. Not as often now that I built tolerance to my regular loops. If i do more than 20 miles I will pop a couple before the ride.


----------



## trucco (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks. I just got them, will try tomorrow.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

These things worked wonders for me on the century I rode. As Swinkey said, there was no soreness the next day. Make sure you take the dose that fits your body weight for full effectiveness.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Tums are a cheaper source of calcium.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Change your cadence, ride more, and while it wont completely go away, your body will get used to it, and you will recover faster. As for recovery, try to intake protein as soon as you can after ride. I really like the Gatorade Recovery. I also like the GNC Sport vitamins, I think they def work for me.


----------



## Soupdaddy (Apr 13, 2009)

I cramp after 3hrs of riding period. I've tried everything to eliminate cramps. This year I completed the Death Ride. Unbelievable product.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jan 6, 2010)

I've had really positive results. Sport legs helped to eliminate the " heavy legs" feeling that used to plague me after longer rides, like 30 miles plus.


----------

